# New 2010 SST 1.0 56cm on Ebay



## Nitrobike (Mar 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-SST-1-0-20...70580547934?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b764995e

Brand new, uncut frame for sale. Guy is asking $2K or make an offer. Maybe an offer of $1600? It is listed for 29 more days so he may not take a low offer this early. I think Performance was selling the frame last year for $2700 and a 20% discount is easy to get so paying $2K would be right in the ballpark, particularly considering they not been available since July. This frame screams quality and high performance and compares very well to the other high end frames selling for $5K and up.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Seriously? Lame spam.


----------



## Nitrobike (Mar 5, 2010)

No spam Dora Cycles. What do you do, lurk around forums and search for opportunities to express your paranoia? I posted the heads up because several people were looking for the SST1.0 as Fuji has been out of them since July. I own one and it's an incredible bike; just trying to help out someone that might be searching. 

You epitomize your own quote: "If common sense was common internet forums would be out of business"

oh yeah, I just clicked on the link and it sold. Try to find one.


----------

